# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  VPN με WNA.gr

## StarGazer

Παιδιά εδώ και αρκετές μέρες είναι πεσμένο το vpn μας με το AWMN. Εάν θέλει κάποιος να κάνουμε ένα εναλλακτικό ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν βλέπω να ξανασηκώνεται. Γρηγορότερα βλέπω να τα λέμε ασύρματα. Μέχρι το τέλος του καλοκαιριού ίσως. Κινητοποιηθείτε.  ::

----------


## papashark

Εχω μια ιδέα που ίσως να μην είναι και τόσο υλοποιήσιμη καθώς προυποθέτει συνεργασία πολλών ανθρώπων και ρυθμίσεις που ίσως δεν μπορούν να γίνουν στα μπρίκια μας.

Αντί να υπάρχει 1 μονο VPN μέσα από κάποια σχολή που τώρα δεν παίζει κιόλας, να υπάρχουν πολλά VPN που να παίζουν από πολλές διαφορετιές dsl ταυτόχρονα.

Στα VPN θα σηκώσουμε BGP με μεγάλο prepend, ώστε να μην υπάρχει περίπτωση να δρομολογηθεί κίνηση μεταξύ κόμβων της ίδιας κοινότητας, και έτσι θα περνάμε από όποια dsl είναι κοντίτερα (μετρώντας με bgp hops) σε εμάς. Το πλεονέκτημα είναι ότι ακόμα και αν κάποιο VPN πέφτει, θα περνάμε αυτόματα (αρκεί να μας το επιτρέπουν τα bug του ΜΤ) από το επόμενο διαθέσιμο vpn.

Ταχύτητες προφανώς δεν θα έχουμε μεγάλες, αλλά θα αρκούν για web browsing και voip τηλεφωνία.

Φυσικά το ίδιο μπορεί να ισχύσει και για άλλες κοινότητες, με τις οποίες δεν έχουμε αυτήν την στιγμή φυσικά διασύνδεση, όπως με τις κοινότητες τις Δυτικής Ελλάδας.

Εγώ είμαι έτοιμος να προσφέρω 300-500kb upload από dsl που έχω εδώ, (και πολύ περισσότερο download αν θα μπορούσε να στείλει το άλλο άκρο...)

----------


## Acinonyx

Θεωρητικά, αν περισσότεροι από ένας κόμβοι σηκώσουν VPN με διάφορους κόμβους στη Θεσσαλονίκη, το BGP το ίδιο θα δημιουργήσει «load balancing» με βάση τα hops. Νομίζω είναι καλή ιδέα μιας και έχει το πλεονέκτημα του μηδενικού κόστους και του μέγιστου redunduncy. Το μόνο μειονέκτημα είναι το πως θα οργανωθεί ώστε να στήσουν όλοι σωστά τα φίλτρα στο BGP (τι θα γίνει με το mikrotik routing; ::  για να μην υπάρχει ανατροφοδότηση routes από την μία κοινότητα στην άλλη.

----------


## NetTraptor

Η αλήθεια και το κυριότερο είναι ότι 1-2 Mbit των DSL δεν φτάνουν ούτε κατά διάνυα για να πούμε ότι έχουμε μια ζεύξη και δεύτερον θα έχουμε εγγυημένο μπάχαλο στα routes. BTW Τα φίλτρα στο MT παίζουν μια χαρά! Είναι θέμα PEBKAC  :: 

Έπειτα σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο, το να σηκώσει ο καθένας από ένα VPN σε τέτοιο scale (και με error prone setup) για να μιλεί chat με τον κολλητό του στην Αθήνα δεν έχει νόημα. Υπάρχει το MSN, to Skype και άλλα τέτοια. 

Τώρα για τα resolve και 2-3 υπηρεσίες που τελικά δεν είναι και super critical για όλους μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε μια άντε 2 adsl σε failover.
Προτιμώ 1000% την λύση όπου θα έχουμε ένα VPN pool με BW όπως παλιά. Αφήστε να το δούμε αν γίνεται. Από την άλλη δείτε και εκεί πάνω τι καλύτερο μπορείτε να έχετε από inet uplink

----------


## papashark

> Η αλήθεια και το κυριότερο είναι ότι 1-2 Mbit των DSL δεν φτάνουν ούτε κατά διάνυα για να πούμε ότι έχουμε μια ζεύξη και δεύτερον θα έχουμε εγγυημένο μπάχαλο στα routes. BTW Τα φίλτρα στο MT παίζουν μια χαρά! Είναι θέμα PEBKAC 
> 
> Έπειτα σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο, το να σηκώσει ο καθένας από ένα VPN σε τέτοιο scale (και με error prone setup) για να μιλεί chat με τον κολλητό του στην Αθήνα δεν έχει νόημα. Υπάρχει το MSN, to Skype και άλλα τέτοια. 
> 
> Τώρα για τα resolve και 2-3 υπηρεσίες που τελικά δεν είναι και super critical για όλους μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε μια άντε 2 adsl σε failover.
> Προτιμώ 1000% την λύση όπου θα έχουμε ένα VPN pool με BW όπως παλιά. Αφήστε να το δούμε αν γίνεται. Από την άλλη δείτε και εκεί πάνω τι καλύτερο μπορείτε να έχετε από inet uplink


Υπάρχει η λαϊκή ρήση "απ' ολότελα, καλή και η Παναγιώτενα..."

Τώρα για τα περί skype, msn, τι να πω, "κλαδάκης"  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Υπάρχει και το άλλο. Κάλιο γαϊδουρόδενε παρά γαϊδουρογύρευε. Και το άλλο. Τον αράπη και αν τον πλένεις το σαπούνι σου χαλάς. 


Γενικά όποιος θέλει είναι ελεύθερος να τρέξει ότι θέλει. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν το βλεπω. Απλά 99.9% πάλι όλα μονόπατα θα πηγαίνουν από κάποιου κακομοίρη την DSL, ο StarGazer θα φωνάζει ότι έχει 4Mbit traffic με το πουθενά, ο κακομοίρης με την x DSL θα ανοιγοκλείνει να δει τι παίζει, τα BGP-OSPF θα είναι ότι να ναι και πάει λέγοντας. 


Γενικά πάντως από το να το συζητάς κανε το.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Μόνο το πιθανό «μπάχαλο» στο routing βλέπω ως πρόβλημα. 20 aDSL του 1Mbps ειναι 20/20 συμετρικά. Δεν είναι και άσχημα νομίζω.. Και το ίδιο το BGP θα περιορίζει όποια προβλήματα συνδέσεων μόνο τοπικά.

Εν τω μεταξύ, το PEBKAC το έχουν οι «developers» του mikrotik. Δε μπορούν ούτε μια κλεψιά της Quagga να κάνουν της προκοπής..

----------


## StarGazer

Τι είναι το PEBKAC, Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair ?  ::

----------

